# How to waterproof LED Strip



## mrcountry (Apr 25, 2014)

Can anyone help point me in the right direction. Is it possible to put a silicone or some other sort of waterproof coating on my existing non-waterproofed led strips. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 26, 2014)

A few more details on your strip would help. Are they surface mounted? Are they weather exposed? Are they removable from the surface?
More details the better advice everyone can offer.
:welcome:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Plenty of commercial sprays on the market.Articulated trucks running chiller/frozen loads suffer from water related electrical problems and there is an easy fix for it.


----------



## mrcountry (Apr 27, 2014)

The led strips that i have are still on the reel, they are 3528's that I have left over from doing the interior of my home. I want to be able to somehow waterproof these so I can install them on my fence at entry point so it's much easier to find. Is there a cost effective way to waterproof the lights. Is there a way to put a clear silicone , epoxy or other coating by spraying or dipping. I have about 10 5-meter rolls that I would like to waterproof and if it works I need to do a total of about 280 lineal ft of lights. Thanks so much for the replies and look forward to hearing back from you. Thanks.


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 27, 2014)

Something I did. I went to a hardware store and bought plastic track that was meant for, I think making screen windows. Then I bought clear plastic corner guards, they are meant to mount over projecting wall corners to protect them. I siliconed them together and got long triangular enclosures, slid my lights in and sealed the ends. It's as waterproof as you care to make it. I may have used a blow drier to adjust the angle of the clear guards to match up better with the track.

Track was like this

Corner guard was like this

I realize these are on the wrong continent for you, have provided links to better show what I used. Wouldn't be surprised if you have similar items available locally.


----------



## mrcountry (Apr 27, 2014)

I really do appreciate the reply but I would rather do something like a silicone or maybe epoxy covering in maybe a dip or spray. I would like to do the tubing but the prices are out of this world. I just have all these non-waterproofed strips and I would really like to use them rather than having to buy new waterproofed strips.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 27, 2014)

You can dip coat them, would take up some space until it dries, and make sure to hang them led side down while drying.
Sprays are ok if indoors but ext application is to abusive for this. Uv, rain, blowing debris and movement will cause the thin silicone spay to degrade rapidly.
They do make a silicone rubber tube specifically for LEDs in strip format but I've never seen it sold separately from the strips themselves.
If you're really not worried about cost, fish tank air tubing would work, just plug the ends with silicone sealant.


----------



## mrcountry (Apr 27, 2014)

If im going to do tubing I would want it to be a flat tubing just big enough to accommodate the led's. What particular dip do you recommend. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jason 77 (Apr 29, 2014)

How about this stuff, just picked it up yesterday and tried it out on a small strip stuck to some aluminum bar....






Applied...





Powered on....






links to youtube videos I took showing it in action..

powered on...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9uhAR8VzK0&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

Strip powered off so you can see the water beading up and bouncing off the thing...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eycF_vQNPm8&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

Water proof paper! LOL this stuff is pretty cool...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zg0zZcB6Ho&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

The instructions on the box say "not recommended for electronics" but I had to try anyway.. I am going to leave the LED strip sit outside in my backyard for few weeks and test it once in a while to see how it holds up. Might be what the OP was looking for?


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 29, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> You can dip coat them, would take up some space until it dries, and make sure to hang them led side down while drying.
> Sprays are ok if indoors but ext application is to abusive for this. Uv, rain, blowing debris and movement will cause the thin silicone spay to degrade rapidly.
> They do make a silicone rubber tube specifically for LEDs in strip format but I've never seen it sold separately from the strips themselves.
> If you're really not worried about cost, fish tank air tubing would work, just plug the ends with silicone sealant.



You are talking total pony poo.I sell these sprays for a living and i can assure you they work end of.Chiller/freezer trucks suffer massive water related electrical problems and our company have a professional easy fix.Down time costs hundreds and these vehicles need to be earning 24/7.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 29, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> You are talking total pony poo.I sell these sprays for a living and i can assure you they work end of.Chiller/freezer trucks suffer massive water related electrical problems and our company have a professional easy fix.Down time costs hundreds and these vehicles need to be earning 24/7.



Ok, if you say so. I've only been in the industry for 20 yrs, wadda I kno about lighting in various environments?

To bad you don't only need a few feet, I'd just send you the leftovers I don't use for my business.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 29, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> Ok, if you say so. I've only been in the industry for 20 yrs, wadda I kno about lighting in various environments?
> 
> To bad you don't only need a few feet, I'd just send you the leftovers I don't use for my business.



Well you just learnt something then.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 29, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Well you just learnt something then.



Yup, and I believe a salesman too.


----------



## ETX_LED_GUY (Aug 27, 2014)

mrcountry said:


> Can anyone help point me in the right direction. Is it possible to put a silicone or some other sort of waterproof coating on my existing non-waterproofed led strips. Any help would be most appreciated.



Just buy some of these:

http://www.americanlighting.com/led-tape-rope-hybrid.html

They're cheap & run on 120V. Also water & weather proof.

You can link up to 211 feet on one power cord.


----------

